

How to run a successful Kickstarter campaign - davefp
http://www.shopify.com/blog/6102922-how-to-run-a-successful-campaign-on-kickstarter

======
ChuckMcM
This post feels more "why you should use Shopify after you successfully get
your kickstarter campaign done." than it does _how_ to run a successful
kickstarter.

Nice to know that there is a follow on for folks to keep their newly launched
endeavor going but we might cover things like Double Fine Adventures (also
successful but not using Shopify so not included apparently) which is
publishing their game themselves.

------
allsop8184
Very thorough. Nice to see that +10 Kickstarter campaigns contributed and
helped put this together.

